# Christmas Bay



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone hit it recently? How has the water been?


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I went the evening of 4/5/16 caught a couple dink trout on top water and missed multiple blow ups and had lots of tail slaps.
Water was stained but that was more than a week back.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Was out there the 7th after lunch time. Wind was medium SSW, didn't find any on South shoreline in spite of good water and some bait. Moved over to the Churchill cut area. Water was Sandy with slightly clearer streaks. Found a few trout in 2 feet of water in the clearer streaks and a red in the sanded up stuff + one undersized flattie. Tide was incoming until about 6 or so when I left.


----------

